# classical music by composers that is still unreleased of your favorite composer



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Did Gesualdo wrote instrumental lute music and never publish it or people never released is partitions
same gofor Lassus, Dufay, Ockeghem,Josquin and ect of same era

What are the hidden treasure of these composers, that never made to lp or cd and it's frustrating...


----------



## Xinver (Aug 26, 2016)

I think lots of baroque operas, for example Vivaldi's.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

many works from composers who lived before 1750. Just to think how many of this works were lost, not copied, especially less known composers.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

A large number of works by Bach were destroyed in WWII, besides before. Many cantatas unfortunately.

We can only imagine them instead...


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I understand this thread in sense of not released or recorded music, not lost scores or manuscripts. Or works of composers wrote but not published? OP is a little bit confusing.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Heliogabo it's option b) works of composers wrote but not published?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Spare a minute for all that's lost forever, thrown away after being used only once or twice.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

So the option for me is Vivaldi, certainly one of my very favorite composers. Not only operas but a lot of his works, namely concertos, were lost, since he only published 12 opus. At the same time, Vivaldi´s rediscovery on XXth century was (and maybe still is) one of the greatest events in classical music history. There´s a lot of his pieces lost forever but there´s a lot of them recovered as well. Donc, je dirais c´est pas mal finalement...


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

So much of Brahms work was never published simply because he wouldn't allow it to be seen by anyone. He destroyed so much of his own music it hurts to think about it.


----------



## Klassic (Dec 19, 2015)

I wish we had a Sibelius No.8


----------

